# Decompiler...



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

What is a good free decompiler to decompile .exe files? And, where do I download it? If someone can help me asap that would be GREAT!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Sorry, but its probably not going to work quite how you wanted it. What language is the program written in, with what compiler, what version, and what OS?
Theres a small chance you'll get anything better than Assembly Code.


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

My point exactly. I do not know what compiler, language and etc the .exe file was compiled in. 

Can you give me a list of decompilers for me to try!  Thanks!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Without any more info I don't think you're going to find one, but you can try by going to google and searching for "free decompiler"

I think the best you'll be able to get is Assembly Code, and opening it in Resource Hacker or similar would give you some info too.


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Where can I find out what languages the file has been coded in? Someone told me to open the .exe file in Notepad and it says there, but all I get is this messed up thing :|

Please help!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can find some info in Resource Hacker
http://www.users.on.net/johnson/resourcehacker/

And TextScan
http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/program/textscan.htm

But still...the chances of getting any readable code out of an exe are slim. What program are you trying to decompile?


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Its a program that someone is sending around my school. I want to know what the coding he used to create it!


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

that did not give me any what so ever coding. The resource hacker that is. Was :up: now :down: 

got anymore solutions?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its not that simple...if you could get the source code for a program that easily, no one would be able to sell software. TextScan should give you some info on how the program works at least.


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, Looks like Im going to have to find my self a cracker!  

Oh! I know one!  hehe


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

brendandonhu said:


> And TextScan
> http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/program/textscan.htm
> 
> But still...the chances of getting any readable code out of an exe are slim. What program are you trying to decompile?


Thanks for that link. AnalogX changes so rarely that I haven't been back in a while.

I usually use Executable Explorer, or just the Dependency Walker, but TextScan adds a a new tool that will be very useful.


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Where can I get the executable explorer?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Textscan can tell you what compiler and a few things that are printed out, but it's not a decompiler.

As brendandonhu already said, you're going to need to know everything on how the binary was built before you could even hope of doing it. Then, you'd have to have a program that could handle that situation.

However, you can disassemble the binary. You'll get a very, very long list of assembly code. If you know assembly very well you could see what the program is doing and then recreate it in whatever language you want. That would still take a vary long time though.

Nasm includes a disassembler, but when you see the code, you'll see that's too much work to even help.

Also consider that many binaries are packed/compressed. You need to unpack them first before you do anything with them. Common packers are aspack and upx. Aspack unpackers are not free and won't unpack protected files unless you have the password etc. If you want to unpack them, you'll have to find a different program, which cannot be posted here. UPX however is free and can unpack binaries that it packed.

Sometimes, viewing the binary with a hex editor shows what you need to see, but it's not going to show the program code.

With all that, you may not even be allowed to disassemble the program.

On a side note, whether joking or not, discussion of 'cracking' is not allowed here.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

aaronmcgowan said:


> Hey,
> 
> Where can I get the executable explorer?


Their domain name (charasys.com) is for sale, so maybe they didn't sell too many of them. It looks like you can still get a 30-day trial here:

http://www.myzips.com/software/Executable-Explorer-Basic-Edition-XP.phtml


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

I was just joking about 'cracking'.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=Info about Program .. You could help!  =-=-=-=-=-=

Have you ever heard of BESS? Well BESS is something what I believe should never exist. Well, this program when you run it and select the Internet Thing Option, It some how disables BESS. I would like to know how I could accomplish writing a new program that disables BESS temporaly.

Someone that I know (very smart at computers) told me to open the .exe file in notepad. So, I did and I got this stuff ::


```
MZ       ÿÿ  ¸       @                                   ¸   º ´	Í!¸LÍ!This program cannot be run in DOS mode.$       }æ£Ù9Í9Í9ÍºÃ8ÍPÄ?ÍÐÀ8ÍRich9Í        PE  L óæd>        à   p   0      ,          @                     °     ´                                ´w  (       Ð                                                                  (         @                          .text   xm      p                    `.data   Ô                       @  À.rsrc   Ð                        @  @^77           MSVBVM60.DLL                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Âqf´f`EfázfðfCfTMf~fsðf!>f`f¨Dfò
f³ofnMf¬m
fÊfoO
f(EfÕ=fî_f1´fs>f#f*<fm>fß>fm?f"xfÉ´ffGf{fö=fÐff8fZAfÎf%Cf8°f]Efr6fcò
fâf}X
fÁfÑC
f¢GfRK
fðAf!?fÛfg}fõfYfÅm
fÌ¿f¡>f¡?f=>f÷AfÕ>f9f¢Ý f
rfpfö°fÊöfAf<ôfîf¥@fvfÂüfrf
ëfJfEAf      ç[email protected]     î[email protected]   \[email protected]     [email protected]   ¬[email protected]     ³[email protected]   Ì[@     Ó[@   ¯]@     ¶]@   [email protected]     [email protected]   [email protected]     [email protected]   >[email protected]     [email protected]       õ[email protected] á[email protected]           º[email protected]   [email protected]     [email protected]   [email protected]     [email protected]   Õ[email protected]   ö[email protected]     ý[email protected]   [email protected]     [email protected]       [email protected] [email protected]   [email protected]     [email protected]         ÿ%@ ÿ%À@ ÿ%Ô@ ÿ%d@ ÿ%L@ ÿ%è@ ÿ%$@ ÿ%ü@ ÿ%l@ ÿ%ø@ ÿ%ì@ ÿ%Ì@ ÿ%¤@ ÿ%È@ ÿ%,@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ%0@ ÿ%Ü@ ÿ%x@ ÿ%¸@ ÿ%,@ ÿ%(@ ÿ%8@ ÿ%h@ ÿ%ä@ ÿ% @ ÿ%4@ ÿ%@ ÿ%H@ ÿ%`@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ% @ ÿ%@ ÿ%´@ ÿ%¨@ ÿ%p@ ÿ% @ ÿ%8@ ÿ%\@ ÿ%@ ÿ%0@ ÿ%D@ ÿ%¬@ ÿ%@ ÿ%ô@ ÿ%ð@ ÿ%@ ÿ%P@ ÿ%4@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ%Ð@ ÿ%@ ÿ%<@ ÿ%X@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ%$@ ÿ%Ä@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ%T@ ÿ%|@ ÿ%à@ ÿ%Ø@ ÿ%@@ ÿ%t@ ÿ%@ ÿ%@ ÿ%(@ ÿ% @ ÿ%¼@ ÿ%@ ÿ%°@ ÿ% @   h@ èîÿÿÿ      0   @       âDY7N×¿ °ÐFv           luUser_Friendly @     ÿÌ1 CCY7N×¿ °ÐFvDCY7N×¿ °ÐFv:O*3fÏ· ª `Ó                                          Title_Screen 

 User Friendly  C "#>  lt  6             è  &        (    (       @                                               ÀÀÀ   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ                       ÿøp           ÿð  øp         ð            ÿ    p       ð           ð ð   ø       ÿ   p  p      ÿ  ø        ÿðÿ       ÿ  ÿø        ÿ   ÿð  ð      ÿð ð  ð ÿð      ÿð    ÿð      ÿ    ÿ       ÿð   ÿÿ        ÿÿð  ÿÿð        ÿÿðÿÿÿ          ÿÿ ÿð           ÿÿÿð                                                                                                               ð    ÿ          ÿ   ð          ÿ ÿ            ÿÿ                       ÿðÿÿÀÿÿÿÿ ÿþ  ÿü  ü  ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ü  ü  þ  ÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÀÿÿðÿÿÿñÿÿñÿÿñÿÿ?ñÿÿñÿÿñÿÿáÿÿÿÿÀÿÿàÿÿø?ÿ(                À                                       ÀÀÀ   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ           ÿw     ÿ p   ððð÷                  ðððð    ÿ ð     ÷ð        ð     p ð      ð    ð     ÿÿ           ø?  ð  à  À  À  À  À  à  à  ð  ü  ñ  ñ  ð  ø  ü?  $ Form1 & ' 5-     W  %  D Fÿ+    Command1  Enter 7w ÿ ÿ2    Text1 ÀÀÀ h8;  " * $%
   (0 ÿ    Label1 c Riddle: Most people have 2 or more of these, also If they have more it tends to be a multiple of 2. x x gï   ÿ     [email protected]     ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ    [email protected] @@    @             @ `            [email protected]     ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ    [email protected] 0@ 
   Ô@             Ô@ `              ðÕb     ¤Ëb |Îb 0âb  :c   [email protected]     ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ    [email protected] d@    4@             4@ `              ðÕb     ¤Ëb |Îb 0âb  :c                 àÎb     Ìb             ´¡b             VB5!ð*             ~             
 	          @@ 6ù°  ÿÿÿ         é   8@ X@ 8@ x                            User-Friendly User-Friendly  User_Friendly  P   CCY7N×¿ °ÐFv                                          Ù      |@ L   P   GCY7N×¿ °ÐFv                                          5      [email protected]    P   QCY7N×¿ °ÐFv                                         V      Ô[email protected] ì      ,[email protected]    è[email protected]    [email protected]    <[email protected]    ô[email protected]    ¬[email protected]    `[email protected]    [email protected]    Ô@@    @@    (@@    à[email protected]    [email protected]    [email protected]    [email protected]    ¨>@    `>@    >@    Ô[email protected]    [email protected]    [email protected]    Ü<@    <@    L<@    è[email protected]     [email protected]    [email protected]    [email protected]    [email protected]    À[email protected]    [email protected]    [email protected]    Ä[email protected]    |[email protected]    à[email protected] ô  [email protected]     °[email protected] °[email protected] Ì  @ V@  @ * \ A \ \ P A T R I C K 1 \ J E F F R E Y . Y O U N G $ \ U s e r - F r i e n d l y \ U s e r - F r i e n d l y . v b p                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         (@ #      [email protected]     ¤[email protected] ÿÿÿÿ    Ø[email protected] @     \,c             ô @    ´/@     ô @    ü @     ø @    ü @  ·h l [email protected] @     lõ` Ä/@ Ô/@ @  4   ä/@            [email protected] Ìí` ô/@   @  8   [email protected]           ü[email protected] Üí` [email protected]   @  <   [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ        t"@ ìí` [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ@  @   ¤[email protected]           #@ üí` ´[email protected]   p#@     ü @ | @ @ @ @ h#@                                                                     [email protected] | @ @ @ @                                                                                                     [email protected] | @ @ @ @                                                                                                                                 [email protected] | @ @ @ @                                                                         l$3   éK-       [email protected]     [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ    [email protected] @     Ôd             ð#@    ü[email protected]     ð#@    ø#@     ô#@    ø#@  ·h l %@ ´@     <Tb [email protected] [email protected] @  4   ¤[email protected]           ,%@ üí` ,[email protected]   @  8   ¤[email protected]           %@ üí` [email protected]   @  <   ¤[email protected] 	          ì%@ üí` <[email protected] 	  @  @   ¤[email protected]           L&@ üí` [email protected]   @  D   ¤[email protected] 
          ¬&@ üí` ´[email protected] 
  @  H   [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ        '@ ìí` [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ@  L   ¤[email protected]            '@ üí` [email protected]   (@ (@ "(@ /(@ <(@ I(@ V(@     ø#@ x#@ @ @ @     A(@                                                                      [email protected] x#@ @ @ @     N(@                                                                     [email protected] x#@ @ @ @     (@                                                                     [email protected] x#@ @ @ @     '(@                                                                     [email protected] x#@ @ @ @      (@                                                                     À[email protected] x#@ @ @ @                                                                                                                                 è[email protected] x#@ @ @ @     4(@                                                                 l$C   é3,  l$ÿÿ  é¦-  l$;   éù1  l$?   éÌ3  l$K   é5  l$3   ér7  l$7   éE9     [email protected]     ä[email protected] ÿÿÿÿ    È[email protected] P@     ôâ`             Ô(@    Ø[email protected]     Ô(@    Ü(@     Ø(@    Ü(@  ·h l *@ @     H)b è[email protected] ø[email protected] @  8   ä/@           8*@ Ìí` ô/@   @  <   :@           *@ î` :@   @  @   ä/@           °*@ Ìí`  :@   @  D   ,:@           [email protected] ,î` <:@   @  H   [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ        [email protected] ìí` [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ@  L   ä/@            ,@ Ìí` H:@   @  P   ¤[email protected]           \,@ üí` ´[email protected]   @  T   \:@           ¼,@ <î` l:@   [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]     Ü(@ \(@ @ @ @ [email protected]                                                                     )@ \(@ @ @ @ [email protected]     ,)@ \(@ @ @ @ [email protected]                                                                     T)@ \(@ @ @ @ ([email protected]                                                                         |)@ \(@ @ @ @                         \[email protected]                                                                                                     ¤)@ \(@ @ @ @ [email protected]                                                                     Ì)@ \(@ @ @ @                                                                             ô)@ \(@ @ @ @                                                                                     l$C   éÛ:  l$7   é><  l$?   é1=  l$K   é¤=  l$G   é×>  l$ÿÿ  é[email protected]  l$;   é=D       @ [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ    x@ áDY7N×¿ °ÐFv
    Ø[email protected]             /@ 	  	         | @ ÿÿÿÿ¼[email protected]             4/@    ø[email protected] ÿÿ       x#@ ÿÿÿÿ`[email protected]             D/@    ü[email protected] ÿÿ       @ ÿÿÿÿ[email protected]     8@     L/@        ÿÿ       X@ ÿÿÿÿ[email protected]     H@     \/@        ÿÿ       ü@ ÿÿÿÿ`[email protected]     l@     t/@        ÿÿ       \(@ ÿÿÿÿÜ[email protected]             /@    /@ ÿÿ        Íb 8Íb [email protected] ÄÏb üÏb 8Ðb Ðb ÀÐb x:@ :@  [email protected] ´[email protected] Ð[email protected] @x_ |x_ Title_Screen    Main    regediting_data windows_resolution_DATA taskman_data    taskman User_Friendly           DCY7N×¿ °ÐFväDY7N×¿ °ÐFvCCY7N×¿ °ÐFvãDY7N×¿ °ÐFvòN*3fÏ· ª `ÓCommand1    .=ûüú h§8 +3qµC:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\VB98\VB6.OLB   VB   [email protected]        	   [email protected] [email protected] Ð@         ì_ âN*3fÏ· ª `ÓText1   :O*3fÏ· ª `ÓForm    ÚN*3fÏ· ª `ÓLabel1   L         áN*3fÏ· ª `Ó   p o c k e t     HCY7N×¿ °ÐFvæDY7N×¿ °ÐFvGCY7N×¿ °ÐFvåDY7N×¿ °ÐFvLabel5  Label6  Label2  Label3  Label4  res_change   X            p o c k e t s   #=ûüú h§8 +3qµ"=ûüú h§8 +3qµ   [email protected] [email protected]     VBA6.DLL    __vbaFreeStr    __vbaObjSetAddref   [email protected] Ô@ __vbaNew2   __vbaFreeVarList    __vbaFreeObj    __vbaVarDup __vbaHresultCheckObj    __vbaObjSet __vbaVarTstEq   
   advapi32.dll       RegCloseKey \[email protected] [email protected]    Ø@         ¡à@ Àtÿàh|[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      RegCreateKeyExA \[email protected] ´[email protected]    ä@         ¡ì@ ÀtÿàhÄ[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      RegOpenKeyExA   \[email protected] ü[email protected]    ð@         ¡ø@ Àtÿàh[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      RegQueryValueExA       e x p l o r e r . e x e     \[email protected] [email protected]    ü@         ¡@ Àtÿà[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      RegSetValueExA  \[email protected] °[email protected]    @         ¡@ ÀtÿàhÀ[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      RegDeleteKeyA   \[email protected] ø[email protected]    @         ¡@ Àtÿàh[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      RegDeleteValueA \[email protected] @[email protected]     @         ¡(@ Àtÿà[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà             v   S o f t w a r e \ M i c r o s o f t \ W i n d o w s \ C u r r e n t V e r s i o n \ I n t e r n e t   S e t t i n g s      P r o x y E n a b l e   ÙN*3fÏ· ª `Ó__vbaFreeVar    à ¼    | 4  
 US    @     B   " D   $ F   & H   ( L   , N   . P   0 R   2 T   4 V   6 X   8 Z   : \   < ^   > `   @ b   B d   D f 
   F   ¦   f ¨   h ¬   l °   p ´   t ¸   x    user32     EnumDisplaySettingsA    ,[email protected] [email protected]    ,@         ¡4@ Àtÿà[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      ChangeDisplaySettingsA  ,[email protected] [email protected]    8@         ¡@@ Àtÿàh [email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      ExitWindowsEx   ,[email protected] Ø[email protected]    D@         ¡L@ Àtÿàhè[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà   l   Y o u   m u s t   r e s t a r t   y o u r   c o m p u t e r   t o   a p p l y   t h e s e   c h a n g e s .        
 
     6   D o   y o u   w a n t   t o   r e s t a r t   n o w ?   "   S c r e e n   R e s o l u t i o n   2   S c r e e n   r e s o l u t i o n   c h a n g e d   $   R e s o l u t i o n   C h a n g e d     $   M o d e   n o t   s u p p o r t e d     
   E r r o r   cmdRefresh_Click    cmdTerminateProcess_Click   Form_Load    `             v   S o f t w a r e \ M i c r o s o f t \ W i n d o w s \ C u r r e n t V e r s i o n \ P o l i c i e s \ E x p l o r e r   
   N o R u n      N o F i n d        N o P r i n t e r s        N o S e t F o l d e r s     RCY7N×¿ °ÐFvíDY7N×¿ °ÐFvQCY7N×¿ °ÐFvìDY7N×¿ °ÐFv*O*3fÏ· ª `ÓTimer1  cmdRefresh  úN*3fÏ· ª `ÓchkOnTop    cmdTerminateProcess O*3fÏ· ª `ÓlstProcess  chkOnTop_Click  Command1_Click  __vbaStrR8  __vbaStrMove    __vbaStrCat __vbaI2I4   __vbaVarCopy    __vbaRecAnsiToUni   __vbaSetSystemError __vbaRecUniToAnsi   __vbaFreeStrList    __vbaStrCopy    __vbaExitProc   __vbaResume __vbaVargVarMove    __vbaStrVarMove __vbaError  __vbaOnError    __vbaI4Var  __vbaLenBstr    __vbaVarVargNofree  __vbaStrVarCopy __vbaStrToUnicode   __vbaStrToAnsi                 ,   (4$ 
   $               WindowFromPoint ,[email protected] <<@    P@         ¡X@ ÀtÿàhL<@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà   
   GetCursorPos    ,[email protected] <@    \@         ¡d@ Àtÿàh<@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà      ClientToScreen  ,[email protected] Ì<@    h@         ¡p@ ÀtÿàhÜ<@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà      GetWindowTextA  O*3fÏ· ª `Ó__vbaStrCmp     ,[email protected] [email protected]    t@         ¡|@ Àtÿà[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      SetWindowTextA  ,[email protected] |[email protected]    @         ¡@ Àtÿàh[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      GetClassNameA   ,[email protected] Ä[email protected]    @         ¡@ ÀtÿàhÔ[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà   
   GetParent   ,[email protected] >@    @         ¡ @ Àtÿàh>@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà      GetWindowLongA  ,[email protected] P>@    ¤@         ¡¬@ Àtÿàh`>@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà      SetWindowLongA  ,[email protected] >@    °@         ¡¸@ Àtÿàh¨>@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà   
   SetWindowPos       A l w a y s O n T o p       ,[email protected] à>@    ¼@         ¡Ä@ Àtÿàh[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      ShowWindow  ,[email protected] [email protected]    È@         ¡Ð@ Àtÿà[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      FlashWindow ,[email protected] [email protected]    Ô@         ¡Ü@ Àtÿàh[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà   
   EnableWindow    ,[email protected] Ð[email protected]    à@         ¡è@ Àtÿàhà[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà   
   SendMessageA    ,[email protected] @@    ì@         ¡ô@ Àtÿàh(@@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà   	   kernel32       CreateToolhelp32Snapshot    `@@ [email protected]@    ø@         ¡ @ Àtÿàh@@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà      Process32First  `@@ Ä@@    @         ¡@ ÀtÿàhÔ@@ ¸@ ÿÐÿà      Process32Next   `@@ [email protected]    @         ¡@ Àtÿàh[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      OpenProcess `@@ [email protected]    @         ¡$@ Àtÿàh`[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      TerminateProcess    `@@ [email protected]    (@         ¡0@ Àtÿàh¬[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      GetWindowRect   ,[email protected] ä[email protected]    4@         ¡<@ Àtÿàhô[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      FindWindowExA   ,[email protected] ,[email protected]    @@         ¡H@ Àtÿàh<[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      user32.dll     EnumWindows    0       [email protected] [email protected]    L@         ¡T@ Àtÿàh[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      GlobalMemoryStatus  `@@ Ô[email protected]    X@         ¡`@ Àtÿàhè[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà      CloseHandle `@@  [email protected]    d@         ¡l@ Àtÿàh,[email protected] ¸@ ÿÐÿà               __vbaStrLike    ùN*3fÏ· ª `Ó   E l i t e S p y +      S e t t i n g s        1   B   C a n n o t   e n u m e r a t e   r u n n i n g   p r o c e s s !      F P W      E X P L O R E R     )O*3fÏ· ª `Ó__vbaErrorOverflow  __vbaInStrVar   __vbaLsetFixstr __vbaStrFixstr  __vbaFreeObjList    ÿÌ1 
GCY7N×¿ °ÐFvHCY7N×¿ °ÐFv:O*3fÏ· ª `Ó                                    Ü  K     Main 

 User-Friendly  C "#ÿÿÿÿ$ Form1 & ' 5-     ÷  ù  FÿM    Label6 
 Fool Thing... x 8rJ ÿ %   ¤, Swis721 BdOul BTÿ(    Line4  x   ß  è  ß  ÿ(    Line3 ÿÿÿ x   Ð  è  Ð  ÿ(    Line2  o	  x   o	    ÿ(    Line1 ÿÿÿ `	  x   `	    ÿU    Label5  Screen Super Sized... ¸°@J ÿ %   ¤, Swis721 BdOul BTÿO    Label4  Screen Large... @HÚJ ÿ %   ¤, Swis721 BdOul BTÿP    Label3  Screen Medium... È
à	J ÿ %   ¤, Swis721 BdOul BTÿO   	 Label2  Screen Small... P
x ËJ ÿ %   ¤, Swis721 BdOul BTÿQ   
 Label1  Internet Thing... x x J  ÿ %   ¤, Swis721 BdOul BTÿ   ÿÌ1 QCY7N×¿ °ÐFvRCY7N×¿ °ÐFv:O*3fÏ· ª `Ó                                    ý  ¢    taskman 
 Closing FoolProof  C "#>  lt  6         (  &        è  N  (                À                                       ÀÀÀ   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ            wp     xp    xLp   xLÌpp  ÎÌpp  Ïìpp  ÎÄpp  ÄxøppwpxøxÿðøxÿÿðwpÿÏ,ð   ÿÿÿð   ÿÿÿð   tDD     xxxþÿ  ø?  à?                               ü   ü   ü   ü   (       @                                               ÀÀÀ   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ                        wp             wwp           wwp          wwp         wHwp        wLHwpp     pwLÌHwpw     wLÌÌHwpwp    LÎÎÌHwpwp    ÌÎÌÌHwpwp    ÎËìÌHwpwp    ÌïÎÌHwpwp    ÎÎÌìHwpwp    ÌÎÌDxwpwp    ÌÌDw÷wpwp    ÌDwÿpwpDwÿpÿÿÿwÿxÿÿÿÿxw÷wÿÿÿxwÿÿÿÿÿwwwõ_ò"ÿ xpÿÿÌò¬ÿ  wp ÿÿìÏÿ"ÿ      ÿÿÏÿÿ/ÿ      ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ      ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ            DDDD         DDDDððð            wwwwwwwwpÿüÿÿðÿÿÀÿÿ ÿü ÿð ÿÀ ÿ   ÿ   ÿ   ÿ   ÿ   ÿ   ÿ   ÿ   ÿ                           à  øx  ÿø  ÿø  ÿø  ÿø  ÿø  ÿø  ÿø  ÿø  $ Form1 & ' 5-   J  >
    @   DB TahomaFÿ    Timer1 
     h  ÿ1    Command1  Reload Explorer x Të; ÿ6    chkOnTop 
 Always On Top   xsÃ  " ÿ+   
 cmdRefresh  Refresh T; ÿ6    cmdTerminateProcess 	 Terminate T; ÿ$   
 lstProcess ¿l  ÿ. ÿC    Label1 
 Give Me A Sec x ð ?ï  %   ¼Ü| Tahomaÿ          |[email protected] [email protected] ¤[email protected] [email protected] h%` ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿä[email protected]     @[email protected]                     [email protected] Ô[email protected] ø[email protected] [email protected] °[email protected]           ÿÿ       `,[email protected]                  	ÿÿ       `,[email protected]                  ýÿÿ       `,[email protected]                  ÿÿ       `,[email protected]                  ùÿÿ        `,[email protected]                 ùÿÿ       `[email protected]             &&     x#@ ÿÿÿÿ            [email protected]     ,[email protected] ,[email protected] ,[email protected]             X          | @ ÿÿÿÿ            [email protected]     ,[email protected] ,[email protected] ,[email protected]             L          \(@ ÿÿÿÿ           [email protected]     ,[email protected] ,[email protected] ,[email protected]             `          [email protected] ÿÿÿÿ    <[email protected]             ÿÿÿÿ    [email protected] ä/@ p@ [email protected] [email protected] t@ [email protected] [email protected] x@ [email protected] ¤[email protected] |@ X   Y   [email protected] :@ @ [email protected] ,:@ @ [email protected] \:@ @ ÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌééééÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌUììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì   SVWeôÇEø@@ ]ÃàEüãþS]ÿQ3ÿS}è}ä}Ô}Ä}´}¤}}½tÿÿÿÿ   PEäPÿ`@ ðUèRVÿ    ;ÇÛâ}h    hÈ[email protected] VPÿH@ Eè5@ EÜEÔ}èMÄ¿   PQ}ÔÿÖUM´ÇEÜ[email protected] }ÿ@ U´E¤RPÿÖMÄU¤QRÿ@ Mäøÿ4@ E¤MÄPU´QEÔRPjÿ @ Äfÿt{¡$@ Àuh$@ hx#@ ÿä@ ì¹
   ÜM¸ ìxÿÿÿÐ5$@ KÌU>CEVCEEAQUQÿ°  ÀÛâ@  é)  Sÿ   MäPQÿ`@ øEèPWÿ    ÀÛâ}h    hÈ[email protected] WPÿH@ EèMÔUÄ¿   QRÇEè    EÜ}ÔÿÖUM´ÇE[email protected] }ÿ@ E´M¤PQÿÖUÄE¤RPÿ@ Mäðÿ4@ M¤UÄQE´RMÔPQjÿ @ Äfö   ¡$@ Àuh$@ hx#@ ÿä@ ì¹
   ÜM¸ ìxÿÿÿÐ5$@ KÌU>CEVCEEAQUQÿ°  ÀÛâ}h°  hì[email protected] VPÿH@ ]¡Ô@ ÀuhÔ@ h [email protected] ÿä@ 5Ô@ EäSP>ÿh@ PVÿWÀÛâ}jh[email protected] VPÿH@ Mäÿ4@ ÇEü    [email protected] ë2Mèÿ8@ Mäÿ4@ MU¤QE´RMÄPUÔQRjÿ @ ÄÃÃEPÿQEüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ìTSVWeôÇEøP@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQð@ 3ÿ}Ð}¨º[email protected] Mä}è}ä}à}À}¬ÇE¨   }ØÇEÐ   ÿÓº[email protected] MèÿÓU¨EÐRMäPUèQE¬RMÀPQÇE¬  è:  UäEèRPjÿô@ MÀUÐQRjÿ @ ÄVÿ   MàPQÿ`@ ðhÿ   hÿ   hÿ   ÿ@ PVÿSl;ÇÛâ}jlh([email protected] VPÿH@ Màÿ4@ }üh[email protected] ë0UäEèRPjÿô@ ÄMàÿ4@ MÀUÐQRjÿ @ ÄÃÃEPÿQEüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ìØ  SVWeôÇEø`@ 3öuüEPÿQ¹/   3À½,ÿÿÿ,ÿÿÿó«¹   ½þÿÿó«¹   ½ýÿÿó«¹   ½ ýÿÿó«=¬@ þÿÿ[email protected] µ$ÿÿÿµ ÿÿÿµÿÿÿµ ÿÿÿµðþÿÿµàþÿÿµÐþÿÿµÀþÿÿÿ×PVVèåßÿÿÿD@ 0@ þÿÿ,ÿÿÿ[email protected] ÿÓEUjÇtÿÿÿ   ¿¿MØ,ÿÿÿýÿÿ[email protected] EÜÿ×PèÛßÿÿþÿÿÿD@ ýÿÿ,ÿÿÿ[email protected] ÿÓþÿÿ+Æ´  H¹ ¸
   èþÿÿàþÿÿøþÿÿðþÿÿ   5@ »   Àþÿÿ ÿÿÿÇÈþÿÿ[email protected] ÀþÿÿÿÖÐþÿÿÿÿÿÇØþÿÿ[email protected] ÐþÿÿÿÖàþÿÿðþÿÿR ÿÿÿPQÿÿÿh   Rÿ\@ àþÿÿðþÿÿP ÿÿÿQÿÿÿRPéÝ  »   Ðþÿÿ ÿÿÿÇØþÿÿÜ[email protected] Ðþÿÿÿ@ =8@ h [email protected] h[email protected] ÿ×Ð$ÿÿÿÿ @ Ph[email protected] ÿ×Ð ÿÿÿÿ @ Ph [email protected] ÿ×àþÿÿÿÿÿðþÿÿQ ÿÿÿRPÿÿÿh  Qÿÿÿÿ\@ Èÿ@ ø ÿÿÿ$ÿÿÿRPjÿô@ àþÿÿðþÿÿQ ÿÿÿRÿÿÿPQjÿ @ Ä fÿÿ   VjèKÞÿÿÿD@ éì   ,ÿÿÿj ýÿÿ[email protected] ÿ×PèÛÝÿÿÿD@  ýÿÿ,ÿÿÿ[email protected] ÿÓ5@ ¹ èþÿÿ¸
   øþÿÿ»   Àþÿÿ ÿÿÿàþÿÿðþÿÿÇÈþÿÿ<[email protected] ÀþÿÿÿÖÐþÿÿÿÿÿÇØþÿÿ[email protected] ÐþÿÿÿÖàþÿÿðþÿÿP ÿÿÿQRÿÿÿ[email protected]ÿ\@ àþÿÿðþÿÿQ ÿÿÿRÿÿÿPQjÿ @ Ähò[email protected] ë> ÿÿÿ$ÿÿÿRPjÿô@ àþÿÿðþÿÿQ ÿÿÿRÿÿÿPQjÿ @ Ä ÃÃEPÿREüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ìSVWeôÇEøp@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÀVEèEäEàÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øhÿ   hÿ   hÿ   ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  UèPRÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  MèPQÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ UàEäRPVÇEàà  ÇEä  ÿø  À}hø  h[email protected] VPÿH@ ÇEü    hÞ[@ ë
Mèÿ4@ ÃÃEPÿQEüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì SVWeôÇEø@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÛV]è]ä]àÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øSSSUÌÿ@ MÌPWÿQlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øhÿ   hÿ   hÿ   ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  UèPRÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  MèPQÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ EàMäPQVÇEàX  ÇEä   ÿø  À}hø  h[email protected] VPÿH@ ÇEü    hÁ]@ ë
Mèÿ4@ ÃÃEPÿREüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì SVWeôÇEø@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÛV]è]ä]àÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øSSSUÌÿ@ MÌPWÿQlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  UèPRÿ`@ øhÿ   hÿ   hÿ   ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  MèPQÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ EàMäPQVÇEà   ÇEä   ÿø  À}hø  h[email protected] VPÿH@ ÇEü    h¡[email protected] ë
Mèÿ4@ ÃÃEPÿREüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì SVWeôÇEø @ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÛV]è]ä]àÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øSSSUÌÿ@ MÌPWÿQlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  UèPRÿ`@ øj j j ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ Vÿ  MèPQÿ`@ øhÿ   hÿ   hÿ   ÿ@ PWÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ4@ EàMäPQVÇEà   ÇEä   ÿø  À}hø  h[email protected] VPÿH@ ÇEü    h[email protected] ë
Mèÿ4@ ÃÃEPÿREüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ìdSVWeôÇEø°@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÿV}è}ä}à}Ð}À}°}}ÿ   PEàPÿ`@ ðWWWÿ@ PVÿSl;ÇÛâ}jlh([email protected] VPÿH@ Màÿ4@ 5ð@ º[email protected] MäÇE   }ØÇEÐ   ÿÖºð[email protected] MèÿÖMUÐQEäRMèPUQEÀRPÇE  è  =ô@ MäUèQRjÿ× @ EÀMÐPQjÿÓÄº|[email protected] MäÇE   ÇEØ    ÇEÐ   ÿÖºð[email protected] MèÿÖUEÐRMäPUèQERMÀPQÇE  è  UäEèRPjÿ×MÀUÐQRjÿÓÄÇE   ÇEØ    ÇEÐ   º[email protected] MäÿÖºð[email protected] MèÿÖEMÐPUäQEèRMPUÀQRÇE  è·  EäMèPQjÿ×UÀEÐRPjÿÓÄº¬[email protected] MäÇE   ÇEØ    ÇEÐ   ÿÖºð[email protected] MèÿÖMUÐQEäRMèPUQEÀRPÇE  èO  MäUèQRjÿ×EÀMÐPQjÿÓ¡X@ ÄÀuhX@ h\(@ ÿä@ ì¹
   ÜM°¸ ìM¤Ð5X@ KÌU¸>CE¬VCE°E´AQU¼Qÿ°  ÀÛâ}h°  hÈ[email protected] VPÿH@ }Wÿü  MàPQÿ`@ ðhÿ   hÿ   hÿ   ÿ@ PVÿSlÀÛâ}jlh([email protected] VPÿH@ Màÿ4@ ÿp@ U°MÐÇE¸\[email protected] ÇE°   ÿ@ 7UÐjRÿ´@ ìÝ$ÿ¨@ ÐMèÿ @ PWÿÄ  ÀÛâ}hÄ  hì[email protected] WPÿH@ Mèÿ8@ MÐÿ@ ÇEü    [email protected] ë0EäMèPQjÿô@ ÄMàÿ4@ UÀEÐRPjÿ @ ÄÃÃEPÿQEüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì0SVWeøÇEüÀ@ u3Û]ì]è]äH]à]Ü]Ìtlèì   UMÌÿ@ Pÿ@ uEäEäjPQSEàRPÿ@ MPQè°ÍÿÿøÿD@ UàRVÿÄ@ Mà}èÿ8@ hÿ[email protected] é¤   UMÌÿ@ Pÿ$@ ÐMìÿ @ EìPÿ@ Mì=@ PUÜQRÿ×PuPSUàQRÿ×PEPè3ÍÿÿøÿD@ MàQV5Ä@ ÿÖUÜEìRPÿÖMÜUàQRj}èÿô@ Ähÿ[email protected] ëEÜMàPQjÿô@ ÄÃMìÿ8@ ÃMðEè_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì(SVWeôÇEøÐ@ uMè3ÀQj?EèEÔEÐPEÐRPÿ@ MPRè*Ëÿÿ=D@ ÿ×EÐPVÿÄ@ MÐÿ8@ MUEQMèRPQèøýÿÿUèRèãÊÿÿÿ×hÔ[email protected] ëöEüt	MÔÿ@ MÐÿ8@ ÃÃEUÔÈ_^[UØQUÜQUàQMìd
    å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì SVWeôÇEøà@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÛV]è]ä]àÿ  PEèPÿ`@ øUäRWÿà   ;ÃÛâ}H@ hà   h[email protected] WPÿÓëH@ 3Àf}äMèÀ÷Øøÿ4@ UàfÿRVt6ÿQXÀÛâ}jXhÈ[email protected] VPÿÓEàjj j j j jÿPè<ÖÿÿÿD@ hÄ[email protected] ë4ÿQXÀÛâ}jXhÈ[email protected] VPÿÓEàjj j j j jþPèÖÿÿÿD@ h[email protected] hô>@ h¬[email protected] h[email protected] ÿ @ ÇEü    h[[email protected] ë
Mèÿ4@ ÃÃEPÿQEüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì0SVWeôÇEøð@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÿUÈ}ÈMØ}è}ØÇEÐ\[email protected] ÇEÈ   ÿ@ UØjRÿ´@ ìÝ$ÿ¨@ ÐMèÿ @ PVÿÄ  ;ÇÛâ}hÄ  hÈ[email protected] VPÿH@ Mèÿ8@ MØÿ@ }üh[[email protected] ëMèÿ8@ MØÿ@ ÃÃEPÿQEüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ìSVWeôÇEø @ uÆàEüæþVuÿQh /@ Vÿ  ÇEü    EPÿQEüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì(SVWeôÇEø@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÀVEèEäEàEÜÿ  =`@ PEàPÿ×VØÿ  UäPRÿ×øMÜQWÿà   ÀÛâ}hà   [email protected] WPÿH@ MÜEèPQSÿè   ÀÛâ}hè   [email protected] SPÿH@ EèPVÿ  Mèÿ8@ MàUäQRjÿ(@ ÄÇEü    h[email protected] ëMèÿ8@ EàMäPQjÿ(@ ÄÃÃEPÿREüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì,SVWeôÇEø@ }ÇàEüçþW}ÿQì¹   Ô¸[email protected] hô>@ 3Û
MØh¬[email protected] h[email protected] J]è]ä]ÐBEàBÿ@ ÐMèÿ @ PhÄ[email protected] ÿ@ ðMè÷ÞöF÷Þÿ8@ f;ótxUÐRWÿQX;ÃÛâ}jXhÈ[email protected] WPÿH@ EÐjSSSSjÿPè
ÒÿÿÿD@ Wÿ  UäPRÿ`@ ðjVÿä   ;ÃÛâ}hä   h[email protected] VPÿH@ Mäÿ4@ h /@ Wÿ  ]üh[email protected] ëMèÿ8@ Mäÿ4@ ÃÃEPÿREüMì_^d
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì¼  SVWeøÇEü(@ ¹   3À½°ýÿÿUó«¹J   ½`üÿÿó«¹J   ½8ûÿÿó«3öMàuàµ¬ýÿÿµ¨ýÿÿµ¤ýÿÿµýÿÿÿð@ Vjè^ÒÿÿøÿD@ Eÿÿ}äP£  ÿ  ¤ýÿÿPRÿ`@ ØSÿè  ;ÆÛâ}hè  [email protected] SPÿH@ ¤ýÿÿÿ4@ °ýÿÿ`üÿÿQRh<@ Ç°ýÿÿ(  ÿ¬@ PWèÒÿÿýÿÿÿD@ `üÿÿ°ýÿÿPQh<@ ÿ0@ = @ @@ 9µýÿÿà  UàRÿ@ PÔýÿÿPh  ÿt@ Ð¬ýÿÿÿ×Pÿ@ Ð¨ýÿÿÿ×¬ýÿÿÔýÿÿQRh  ÿÓEà¨ýÿÿPQÿ@ Uàð÷ÞöRF÷Þÿ@ 3É¨ýÿÿÀÁ¬ýÿÿR÷ÙPj#ñÿô@ ÄfötB¸ýÿÿQj j èÄÑÿÿ5D@ ýÿÿÿÖýÿÿ3ÀPRèóÑÿÿÿÖýÿÿPèeÓÿÿÿÖé¹   EPÿ  ¤ýÿÿPRÿ`@ ì¹
   Ôð¸ 
ýÿÿJÔýÿÿQh  B ýÿÿBÿt@ Ð¬ýÿÿÿ×PVÿì  ÀÛâ}hì  [email protected]
```


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Heres the rest ...

```
VPÿH@ ¬ýÿÿ@@ ÔýÿÿRPh  ÿÓ¬ýÿÿÿ8@ ¤ýÿÿÿ4@ 5D@ °ýÿÿ8ûÿÿQRh<@ ÿ¬@ PEäPèrÐÿÿýÿÿÿÖ8ûÿÿ°ýÿÿQRh<@ ÿ0@ 3öéþÿÿEäPèQÒÿÿÿD@ h¨[email protected] é   ÿ  ¤ýÿÿPRÿ`@ ì¹
   Üø¸ hÌ[email protected] ýÿÿWKC ýÿÿCÿì  ;ÆÛâ}hì  [email protected] WPÿH@ ¤ýÿÿÿ4@ h¨[email protected] ë&¨ýÿÿ¬ýÿÿQRjÿô@ Ä¤ýÿÿÿ4@ ÃMàÿ8@ ÃMð_^3Àd
    [å]Â UììhV@ d¡    Pd%    ì¨   SVWeôÇEø8@ uÆàEüæþVuÿQ3ÿV}ä}à}Ü}Ì}¼}¬}}½|ÿÿÿ½xÿÿÿÿ  `@ PEàPÿÓxÿÿÿRPtÿÿÿÿØ   ;ÇÛâ}tÿÿÿhØ   [email protected] QPÿH@ f½xÿÿÿMàfïÇEè      ½`ÿÿÿÿ4@ f9}èÑ  Vÿ  PEàPÿÓøEèUäRPWÿè   ÀÛâ}hè   [email protected] WPÿH@ EäMÌU¼¿   QRÇEä    EÔ}Ìÿ@ E¼jMPQU¬j RÇE[email protected] }ÇE    Ç|ÿÿÿ  ÿØ@ P|ÿÿÿPÿ@ Màføÿ4@ M¬U¼QEÌRPjÿ @ Äfÿë   Vÿ  UàPRÿÓMèøQWÿä   ÀÛâ}hä   [email protected] WPÿH@ Màÿ4@ Vÿ  PEÜPÿÓVlÿÿÿÿ  UàPRÿÓøxÿÿÿQWÿà   ÀÛâ}hà   [email protected] WPÿH@ ½lÿÿÿxÿÿÿEäPQWÿè   ÀÛâ}hè   [email protected] WPÿH@ EäPVÿ  Mäÿ8@ MÜUàQRjÿ(@ Ä½`ÿÿÿ¸   fEè8  Eèé%þÿÿVÿ  MàPQÿÓøxÿÿÿPWÿØ   ÀÛâ}hØ   [email protected] WPÿH@ f½xÿÿÿMàfïÇEè    Û  ½Xÿÿÿÿ4@ f9}èÑ  Vÿ  UàPRÿÓUèøMäQRWÿè   ÀÛâ}hè   [email protected] WPÿH@ EäM¼EÔEÌ¿   PQÇEä    }Ìÿ@ U¼jERPM¬j QÇE [email protected] }ÇE    Ç|ÿÿÿ  ÿØ@ |ÿÿÿPRÿ@ Màføÿ4@ E¬M¼PUÌQRjÿ @ Äfÿë   Vÿ  MàPQÿÓøEèPWÿä   ÀÛâ}hä   [email protected] WPÿH@ Màÿ4@ Vÿ  UÜPRÿÓØVÿ  MàPQÿ`@ øxÿÿÿPWÿà   ÀÛâ}hà   [email protected] WPÿH@ xÿÿÿUäRPSÿè   ÀÛâ}hè   [email protected] SPÿH@ UäRVÿ  Mäÿ8@ EÜMàPQjÿ(@ `@ Ä½Xÿÿÿ¸   fEèü   Eèé%þÿÿVÿü  PEàPÿÓøj WÿQ\ÀÛâ}j\[email protected] WPÿH@ 4@ MàÿÓ¡Ô@ ÀuhÔ@ h [email protected] ÿä@ =Ô@ EàVPDÿÿÿÿh@ DÿÿÿPWÿQÀÛâ}jh[email protected] WPÿH@ MàÿÓÇEü    h[email protected] ë5Mäÿ8@ UÜEàRPjÿ(@ MU¬QE¼RMÌPQjÿ @ Ä ÃÃEPÿREüMì_^d
    [å]Â ÿà@ Üw  ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿy                         ² *y  4y  By  Xy  hy  xy  L y  y  ®y  Ây  Ðy  äy  òy   z  z   z  6z  Nz  ^z  nz  ~z  S z  z  ®z  Âz  V Ôz  æz  
 ðz  {  {    &{  4{  D{  P{  b{  p{  ~{  {  X ¨{  ²{  Î{  ä{  ø{  |  _ |  ,|  <|  F|  \|  h|  z|  |  |  °|  Â|  d  Ð|  ± Þ|  ð|  h þ|  }  }  (}  :}  D}  N}  X}  h}      MSVBVM60.DLL    _CIcos    _adj_fptan    __vbaVarVargNofree    __vbaFreeVar    __vbaLenBstr    __vbaStrVarMove   __vbaFreeVarList    _adj_fdiv_m64   __vbaFreeObjList    _adj_fprem1   __vbaRecAnsiToUni   __vbaResume   __vbaStrCat   __vbaError    __vbaLsetFixstr   __vbaSetSystemError   __vbaHresultCheckObj    _adj_fdiv_m32   __vbaExitProc   __vbaStrLike    __vbaOnError    __vbaObjSet   _adj_fdiv_m16i    __vbaObjSetAddref   _adj_fdivr_m16i   __vbaStrFixstr    _CIsin    __vbaVargVarMove    __vbaChkstk   EVENT_SINK_AddRef   __vbaStrCmp   __vbaVarTstEq   __vbaI2I4   DllFunctionCall   _adj_fpatan   __vbaStrR8    __vbaRecUniToAnsi   EVENT_SINK_Release    _CIsqrt   EVENT_SINK_QueryInterface   __vbaExceptHandler    __vbaStrToUnicode   _adj_fprem    _adj_fdivr_m64    __vbaFPException    __vbaInStrVar   _CIlog    __vbaErrorOverflow    __vbaNew2   _adj_fdiv_m32i    _adj_fdivr_m32i   __vbaStrCopy    __vbaFreeStrList    _adj_fdivr_m32    _adj_fdiv_r   __vbaI4Var    __vbaStrToAnsi    __vbaVarDup   __vbaVarCopy    _CIatan   __vbaStrMove    __vbaStrVarCopy   _allmul   _CItan    _CIexp    __vbaFreeObj    __vbaFreeStr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              ñæd>          X     @     (      ñæd>          x      ñæd>                ñæd>       1u  À  2u  ¨      ñæd>       	  Ø       ñæd>           è       ñæd>           ø       ñæd>              ¡  |  °      £  $   °      À£  (  °      è¤  è  °              |4   V S _ V E R S I O N _ I N F O     ½ïþ                                         D     V a r F i l e I n f o     $    T r a n s l a t i o n     	°Ü   S t r i n g F i l e I n f o   ¸   0 4 0 9 0 4 B 0   8   C o m p a n y N a m e     S t e v e   Y o u n g   <   L e g a l C o p y r i g h t   S t e v e   Y o u n g   8   P r o d u c t N a m e     S t e v e   Y o u n g   4   F i l e V e r s i o n     1 . 0 0 . 0 0 0 1   8   P r o d u c t V e r s i o n   1 . 0 0 . 0 0 0 1   <   I n t e r n a l N a m e   U s e r - F r i e n d l y   L $  O r i g i n a l F i l e n a m e   U s e r - F r i e n d l y . e x e            è  1u   (  2u  (                À                                       ÀÀÀ   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ           ÿw     ÿ p   ððð÷                  ðððð    ÿ ð     ÷ð        ð     p ð      ð    ð     ÿÿ           ø?  ð  à  À  À  À  À  à  à  ð  ü  ñ  ñ  ð  ø  ü?  (       @                                               ÀÀÀ   ÿ  ÿ   ÿÿ ÿ   ÿ ÿ ÿÿ  ÿÿÿ                       ÿøp           ÿð  øp         ð            ÿ    p       ð           ð ð   ø       ÿ   p  p      ÿ  ø        ÿðÿ       ÿ  ÿø        ÿ   ÿð  ð      ÿð ð  ð ÿð      ÿð    ÿð      ÿ    ÿ       ÿð   ÿÿ        ÿÿð  ÿÿð        ÿÿðÿÿÿ          ÿÿ ÿð           ÿÿÿð                                                                                                               ð    ÿ          ÿ   ð          ÿ ÿ            ÿÿ                       ÿðÿÿÀÿÿÿÿ ÿþ  ÿü  ü  ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ø  ?ü  ü  þ  ÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÀÿÿðÿÿÿñÿÿñÿÿñÿÿ?ñÿÿñÿÿñÿÿáÿÿÿÿÀÿÿàÿÿø?ÿ
```
I could tell that it was programmed in Visual Basics because some where in there it has Visual Basics program.

Anyways, my questions are now::
- What is the coding that he used to remove BESS? 
- Is there a way to decipher what all those other characters mean?

Please if someone can help, that would be great!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Looks like the exe was protected/packed by a visual basic decompiler protector program.

Maybe something like on this page.


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Is there any way to get the source coding? And also do you know how i could write that program to disable bess?


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

aaronmcgowan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just joking about 'cracking'.
> 
> ...


BESS is a form of Internet filtering or restriction imposed upon your system by your system administrator. With that in mind, I get the feeling that you are not joking in regards to cracking -- and what you are trying to do is bypass the system, in which case nobody here will help you with that. You are tying to go against the will of your system administrator, and it sounds like for a specific reason (unstated) - you should tread softly.

Incidentally, you should know that with the BESS system, even if you bypass it -- the caching is still active -- and it defaults to sending an E-Mail to the admin when people go outside the filters (even those with permissions to do so)


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

^^ Thanks for the info.

With that said, we'll leave it at that and you can find exactly what you need here as what you are looking for is documented.


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Well, yes Im trying to bypass BESS. BUT ... Its for a good cause. You dont know how stupid my school board is. They want us to get pictures for projects but you know what they do, they block us from Google Images and other search engine systems. Eh, you know something else, I cant even get on this site when Im at school, and I know like 100 + people that want to get here but cant.  

Well anyways, sorry for bringing it up.


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

I understand that....but the way you are going about it is incorrect. I'll use a quote from your sig:


> To obtain information is no crime, but the way you use it sometimes is.


If the images are the only part restricted...then there is probably a reason for that. If you want change, then prepare your case for it. Tell of the educational benefits to the search engines and other specific sites. Then show how these sites can be used to the good of the institution.

You might be surprised at what can be done with a little bit of effort like this


----------



## aaronmcgowan (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey,

Yes I like that quote in my signature.  It comes from www.illegalworld.com 

Anyways, what you mean prepare a case about it? And BESS does not only BLOCK Search Engines Image sections ... it blocks probably over half of the internet. 

Anyways... what eva


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The school owns the computers and its up to them how they're used. If you crack BESS, you'll probably just get banned from the computer labs or suspended from school while they put more restrictions on the computers. If you want to get something done, write a letter to the school board.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

With that so well said, that's enough of that.


----------

